# Can you eat haggis when pregnant?



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi,

I'm posting on behalf on my friend who is 12 weeks pregnant after ICSI. She wants to eat haggis (God knows why!) but wasn't sure if it was safe. Can you give any advice please?

Viv xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I haven't been asked this before, but I've just had a chat with my colleagues, and the general opinion is to avoid it, as it contains offl.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

